# Call for croc kill after Solomons death



## News Bot (Aug 16, 2010)

THE family of a young man taken by a crocodile have called on the Government to revoke the ban on killing the dangerous reptiles.

*Published On:* 16-Aug-10 11:31 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## burger (Aug 16, 2010)

'Niuleni residents and villagers from surrounding islands are now fearful of paddling up the Takwea and U'ufu rivers on the mainland because of the increasing number of crocodiles being spotted'

Well why don't they keep out of the area if it is a crocodiles home? If I wander around my neighbours yard, he will probably attack me too. I don't foresee a licence to kill him forthcoming.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

burger said:


> 'Niuleni residents and villagers from surrounding islands are now fearful of paddling up the Takwea and U'ufu rivers on the mainland because of the increasing number of crocodiles being spotted'
> 
> Well why don't they keep out of the area if it is a crocodiles home? If I wander around my neighbours yard, he will probably attack me too. I don't foresee a licence to kill him forthcoming.



It is nowhere near that simple!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, lets butcher the crocodile, it's _clearly_ his fault... ooh boy, he will get what's coming to him, that'll really make him think! I mean, who cares if it were us that invaded the crocodiles territory? 

But seriously... what will killing it achieve?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Yes, lets butcher the crocodile, it's _clearly_ his fault... ooh boy, he will get what's coming to him, that'll really make him think! I mean, who cares if it were us that invaded the crocodiles territory?
> 
> But seriously... what will killing it achieve?


 
You would be incredibly suprised at what it does appear to acheive. When the crocs are shot at or whatever you end up with a population of crocs that are man-shy making it relatively safe for people to use waterways while the crocs are still there.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 26, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> You would be incredibly suprised at what it does appear to acheive. When the crocs are shot at or whatever you end up with a population of crocs that are man-shy making it relatively safe for people to use waterways while the crocs are still there.


 
Aah yeah... valid point.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 26, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Aah yeah... valid point.


 
It's a point alot of people miss lol. I think it is probably the only thing that has saved the legs of countless fisherman where i live.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 26, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> It's a point alot of people miss lol. I think it is probably the only thing that has saved the legs of countless fisherman where i live.



There's something new... I think a few more people could do with learning that.


----------



## raaaa (Aug 26, 2010)

What i wanna know is how the hell they know wich crocodile actualy attacked this man o are they just gonna kill one that looks about the same length....


----------

